# 92960 and 93005



## michaelrcpc (Jul 1, 2011)

Looking at codes 92960 ( elective external cardioversion) and 93005, there is an edit that allows the ECG to be charged if it is a distinct service. We routinely do the elective cardioversion and then immediately follow up with a 12 lead ECG to confirm the success ( or not) of the procedure. Is the 93005 separately chargeable in the hospital OPPS area?   What is a scenario in which the 93005 can be seperatley billed if it is included in the 92960

Thank you


----------

